# Food intolerance and skin prick test in treated and untreated irritable bowel syndrom



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

World J Gastroenterol. 2006 Apr 21;12(15):2382-7. Food intolerance and skin prick test in treated and untreated irritable bowel syndrome.Jun DW, Lee OY, Yoon HJ, Lee SH, Lee HL, Choi HS, Yoon BC, Lee MH, Lee DH, Cho SH.Department of Internal Medicine, College of Medicine, Hanyang University Hospital, Seoul, South Korea 17 Haengdang-dong, Sungdong-ku, Seoul 133-791, Korea. leeoy###hanyang.ac.kr.AIM: To correlate the clinical features of treated and untreated patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) to the results of skin prick test (SPT) for food and inhalant allergens.METHODS: We recruited 105 subjects to form three different target groups: treated group (n=44) undergoing treatment for IBS, untreated group (n=31) meeting the Rome II criteria without treatment for IBS, control group (n=30) with no IBS symptoms.RESULTS: SPT results were different among the three groups in which SPT was positive in 17 (38.6%) treated patients, in 5 (16.1%) untreated patients and in 1 (3.3%) control (P<0.01). The number of positive SPTs was greater in the IBS group than in the control group (P<0.001). The number of positive food SPTs was higher in the treated IBS group than in the untreated IBS group (P=0.03).CONCLUSION: Positive food SPT is higher in IBS patients than in controls.


----------

